# Which Wheels?



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

Tell mw which wheels you think would look better on a Black 200sx.:banana:
Option 1: Arospeed Express
http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=785
Option 2: MOB Furious
http://www.wheelsnext.com/product.phtml?p=559


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

option 1 catches my eye


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Option 1 is a nice rim. But for a B14 option 2 looks better.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i really like the first ones better. ive always been a big fan of arospeed wheels, they have a good sense of style.

what color is ur SE-R?


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

I like the first ones


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The first wheels are badass, the seconds are OK. But damn, only $599 for the rim and tire package? That's cheap.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

I think i'm leaning towards the Arospeed as well. I'm gonna buy my rims as soon as all of the snow melts. BTW, my 200SX is BLACK.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SERmonkey65 said:


> I think i'm leaning towards the Arospeed as well. I'm gonna buy my rims as soon as all of the snow melts. BTW, my 200SX is BLACK.



black 200 se-r + gunmetal wheels = bad ass


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I like wheel number one the best.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Option #1... the gunmetal would be a great compliment to the black exterior color of your 200SX.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

To be honest, i have never seen a quality peice made by arospeed...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

N° 1 rocks, I wish I could get them


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Although Arospeed isn't the best brand, it's a far cry from APC and Ractive/Toucan. Their rear floor bar is a VERY well-made piece. And while I can't speak for the quality of their wheels, stylistically, #1 looks great.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

#1 looks better, but make sure you dont get any more spokes than that...spokes have been doine to death...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

600 bucks for wheels and tires, watch out, they probably get bent easily... other than that I like number one, altho I really don't like gunmetal on black, it makes the gunmetal look like a dirty black.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> 600 bucks for wheels and tires, watch out, they probably get bent easily... other than that I like number one, altho I really don't like gunmetal on black, it makes the gunmetal look like a dirty black.



well, if he has a 95, then the gunmetal rims will prolly match his paint haha


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

i think they both would look awkward on your car. skinny "blades" always look horrible on b14s IMO


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

these were the wheels i originally liked. they're expensive and the don't offer 17" for my car.
http://www.tirerack.com/servlet/Cal...x=16&filterSize=&filterFinish=&filterSpecial=

BTW, my paint is in excellent condition!


----------



## edinaboy (Jan 26, 2004)

got to go with #1 cuz i got them and i got a black 200 and aero are not bad.
go with #1 (gunmetal) :thumbup:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i have eight spoke silver rims on my b-14. it looks stuipid imo. well see after lowering and a kit, but a 5 spoke design would be better anywhere (kitted b-14, unkitted b-14). and i wish i would've gotten 15 or 16"s instead of 17"s.


----------

